

Offer HN: iOS prototype, before Christmas $999 - lewissharder

I'm a full time iOS freelance developer for the last 4 years, based in the UK.<p>I've ended up with the next week available (client can't provide assets until the new year). At the same time I'd like to purchase a little gift for myself but can't justify dipping in to savings for it.<p>Since its Christmas I'm offering 4 or 5 full days iOS development to get your app prototyped, or even completed depending on complexity, for only $999 (or $1000 - it is the holidays after all).<p>Anything goes, any idea, preferably simple so we can concentrate on getting the basic prototype slick and smooth.
My strengths are in consuming web services, IAP, UIKit, Games built with UIKit, etc. Happy to delve in to other areas but my real strength is in the core of iOS dev rather than audio/video/3D games.<p>I'm comfortable taking care of design/layout providing you have some rough ideas. I usually take on the role of design and suggesting what would work for my clients, although I'm not a designer by trade. Existing branding, or examples of what needs to be achieved is required to start this.<p>Some ideas:
A client for your startup, or portion of.<p>Mashup of some APIs you find interesting.<p>A small utility to make your life easier.<p>Something fun, small game or something entertaining that you'd like to release in the App Store.<p>Further development past this week would be charged at normal rates ($100/hr). On the off chance that its something I find interesting we could even discuss further development at reduced costs (if there's little left to do).<p>You can get in touch with me at Lewis.Sharder at gmail
======
lewissharder
1) If it's got some up votes then someone has found it vaguely interesting.
(Believe me or not but I haven't up voted it myself)

2) I've used my brother-in-laws name as I would prefer to keep this away from
my name

3) If anyone is seriously interested I'd be happy to provide a portfolio etc

4) I've been a regular on HN for about 3 years

------
ScottWhigham
This is just spam, right? Why does it have three upvotes?

Here's a guy who (a) just created an account a few days ago, (b) doesn't
appear to exist in real life
(<https://www.google.com/search?q=lewis+sharder>), and has no history here.

